
Google Intern Salary Reaches $6,000 A Month, Plus Free Food And Gym - dalek2point3
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/12/google-intern-salary_n_3429746.html
======
cconger
Curious how things have changed since 2013. Glassdoor has a login wall to see
beyond the top 3 salary brackets.

Since Google is largely a "level" based company, could a change in this
reflect the larger inflation/deflation of Google salaries?

------
mimog
This doesn't seem surprising, given the cost (I assume) of living in SF.

------
alaskamiller
This number is always shown around and it's such a tease, playing right into
Google's PR team.

Graduate school level interns make maybe that much, which isn't surprising
considering they're mostly in their mid/late 20's or for some even much later
in their career. I would expect it.

For undergrad and BOLD interns they're only being paid around half that.

Free food is just now a communal thing, the other stuff are just niceties. But
really, it's such a big organization now that you're not doing that much
munching on the outer edges. Just another brand to decorate your resume.

I felt soulless there.

~~~
gambogi
I don't know what Google pays, but I know several interns (including one
freshman) working for similarly large companies pulling down $45+/h (Which
works out to over $7k/mo before considering the free housing etc.)

I'm inclined to believe those numbers you hear in public.

~~~
alaskamiller
I do, it was my job there.

------
lucasmullens
This is from last year (06/12/2013).

